# Hood 38



## RobinsHood (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I have just bought a Hood 38 last year in Belgium. I'm interested to join a group of owners of Hood 38's to share info. I have a Mark I from 1986, number 168. I am the third owner. It's in good shape.

See ya ? Robin

PS : the boat is called Robin's Hood (haha)

You can mail me on [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to the Hood


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## RobinsHood (Apr 18, 2008)

uspirate said:


> Welcome to the Hood


I just luv your picture !!! Does that beautiful woman normally come with a Hood 38 ?

Robin


----------



## RobinsHood (Apr 18, 2008)

SimonV said:


> Welcome aboard.


Thanks ! Do you have a Hood 38 ?
Robin


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

RobinsHood said:


> I just luv your picture !!! Does that beautiful woman normally come with a Hood 38 ?
> 
> Robin


nah, i just have to wear a hood when were in public and a smith & wesson 38 or else she wont go out with me

good luck on that Hood group!


----------

